# Obama...and Morality



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean came up with a very useful explanation for the behavior of President Obama, in relationship to certain, um, features of his administration.
Her concept is an attempt to explain Obama's basic moral structure, and therefore why the current presidential administration behaves the way it does.

Obama, she says, seems to be a Machiavellian pragmatist. His moral position seems based upon the concept that "the ends justify the means." Jean's first impression was that he was behaving like a Mafia Capo, and that led her to her explanation.

President Obama received his political training in a machine-run city, as a political activist with the self-assigned duty to make the lives of his constituents better at any cost and by any means, in order to make his constituency faithful machine voters.
Part of this job description includes the notion of what "making constituents lives better" entails, and how one was to go about making it happen. Obama, like most Progressives, probably decided quite early on that his own vision was the only correct one, and that any means at all of actualizing it were both moral and appropriate.
Within a political machine, one actualizes any concept through the use of strong political power. One receives this power from the machine in exchange for delivering constituents' votes in the machine's favor. After all, the job description of a political activist involves controlling and delivering votes.

To make a long story short, Obama's only political training came at the hands of the Chicago Machine and the Acorn Project. Thus, he entered first the Senate and then the Presidency "knowing" that his social-engineering answers were the correct ones, and also "knowing" that he was entitled to use any means at his disposal to accomplish them. That's what he had very successfully done in Chicago.
This "knowledge" is the attitude that leads to such aberrations as Fast and Furious, among others. It also leads to rewarding those who make the President's wishes come true at any cost, several examples of which we are seeing right now, to our everlasting dismay.

Finally, let us compare the Presidency of Mr. Obama with that of Harry S. Truman. Like Obama, Truman was a machine-trained and -controlled politician. Truman, different from Obama, achieved the Presidency only by means of, first, political compromise, and, finally, pure happenstance.
But Truman, unlike Obama, arrived at the Presidency with a well-established moral compass that he had been keeping in abeyance during his local-politician and Senate careers. As soon as Truman became President, he threw off the shackles of prior political control, and he became "his own man."
President Obama seems to lack an in-built moral compass, as if he hadn't been listening to the religious instructions of his youth. Thus he arrived at the Presidency unable to transcend his prior training, and he remains a Machiavellian machine politician to his very core.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would be willing to hazard a bet that you excelled in English in school. Probably, school in general. I enjoy reading your posts, even if I can't understand them sometimes.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment, both for me and for Jean's thought process.

...Sometimes I can't understand myself, either. But my psychiatrist tells me that if I just would take the right drugs, everything will be OK. :smt083


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

No wonder I like this place.Steve,your Lady is a very smart individual,as are you.I agree you are quite educated,but if the drugs can be had for free bail right in there.On occasion it's nice to let the nitpicking thoughts that won't go away,go away.

You have a keeper there,obviously after this long,and quite an insightfull observation.I tend to be a little cruder and to the point,he's a POS socialist.

Give that Lady a kiss,she deserves it.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *To make a long story short, Obama's only political training came at the hands of the Chicago Machine and the Acorn Project. Thus, he entered first the Senate and then the Presidency "knowing" that his social-engineering answers were the correct ones, and also "knowing" that he was entitled to use any means at his disposal to accomplish them. *


Wow, couldn't have said it better myself. I think there are people behind him that support the larger government took notice and created him as a President. Every thing about the Obama campaign has been eerie to me, "Change" was a freaking mantra that had the country completely hypnotized.

I however do not believe the other guy, Romney, would be any better though. I think they both work for Goldman Sachs


----------



## NRA_guy (Oct 5, 2012)

Excellent post and analysis (and quite well written, too!)

I sense that Obama has a basic desire to see the US become a Muslim-Communist nation.

I know that is kind of a contradiction, but he seems to avoid any criticism of Muslims (even Muslim terrorists) while also redistributing wealth "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need".


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> Part of this job description includes the notion of what "making constituents lives better" entails, and how one was to go about making it happen. Obama, like most Progressives, probably decided quite early on that his own vision was the only correct one, and that any means at all of actualizing it were both moral and appropriate.


Unfortunately it will also lead him down the path to Einstein's definition of insanity: "Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."
There is already talk of another stimulus...
Progressives continue to operate under the assumption that if they keep trying, one day their ideas will at some point bear fruit and successfully transform mankind to a high level of existence. It would be amusing, if the results weren't so tragic.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Smart lady............and he plied his trade in the most corrupt city in the U.S..............reward everyone who agrees with you, or at least say they agree with you, and F everyone else. Punish those who have wealth and/or have made something of their life, and reward those, who bless the union mentality, and sit their fat ass on the couch, watching their big screen tv........using every way to suck off of the gov't teat. Lest not forget the Dem way......I can't fix it, I don't have the experience, so I'll throw money at it, and hope it goes away...meanwhile, apologizing to all of the countries we hand money over to. The worst part....half of the country agrees with this mentality, or so it seems.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I think if you understand anti-colonialism and are familiar with the people and ideas that shaped him, his intentions and actions become clear. The only way to put other parts of the world on the same level as the U.S. is to bring us down to their level. He is an opponent of our founding principles and our current and future success. He doesn't actually think more stimulus will help anything. He knows it will only hurt us and that's the plan. Understanding his true ideas and intentions is the only way to understand his actions.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

History will show him for what he is. Unfortunately, it will be too late.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Overkill0084 said:


> ...Progressives continue to operate under the assumption that if they keep trying, one day their ideas will at some point bear fruit and successfully transform mankind to a high level of existence...


You may remember that this is called _Lysenkoism_, named for the Stalinist "scientist" who set out to prove that the Soviet Union could breed a new kind of human, Socialist Man, who would work tirelessly for the good of the collective without any thought of reward.

Lysenko's great experiment was to repeatedly cut the tails off of successive generations of laboratory mice, hoping to force them to breed a tailless strain. Stalin watched the experiment in the inheritance of acquired characteristics with avid attention.
In the end, Lysenko had to fake his results. The faked results were accepted by the Kremlin because Stalin and much of his inner circle were uneducated, ignorant, and scientifically naïve. They bought those faked results, hook, line, and sinker, because they wanted them to be true.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

NRA_guy said:


> I sense that Obama has a basic desire to see the US become a Muslim-Communist nation.
> 
> I know that is kind of a contradiction, but he seems to avoid any criticism of Muslims (even Muslim terrorists) while also redistributing wealth "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need".


I agree with the communist part. However, Obama seems to like killing Muslims just as much as G.W. He even drone strikes 16 year old middle eastern kids. So I really don't see where you get that. It is possible, though we are invading every middle eastern country known to man so who knows we might have a 2nd U.S. over there in a few years if we don't demolish from within.

But as far as the numbers go, we do alot of killing and maiming over there so its hard for me to see a Muslim-US world.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Great posts, Steve. The comparison to Truman is one I would never have thought about, but there are some interesting similarities. Also, the Lysenko story explains a lot about how Soviet communism developed, and is an excellent example of the degree of moral corruption that is required to sell most of the utopian ideologies to educated people.

I think there are many character deficiencies that should have disqualified Obama from even being considered for the presidency, but the true believers in the 'socialist' ideologies and the political opportunists in government and the media were able to redefine the language and shape the imagery that now elects our Commander-In-Chief. Whether or not he could do a good job was apparently never even considered. I fully expect him to spend the next four years trying to figure out a way to stay in office, while our economy and foreign affairs are 'circling the drain.'


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You may remember that this is called _Lysenkoism_, named for the Stalinist "scientist" who set out to prove that the Soviet Union could breed a new kind of human, Socialist Man, who would work tirelessly for the good of the collective without any thought of reward.
> 
> Lysenko's great experiment was to repeatedly cut the tails off of successive generations of laboratory mice, hoping to force them to breed a tailless strain. Stalin watched the experiment in the inheritance of acquired characteristics with avid attention.
> In the end, Lysenko had to fake his results. The faked results were accepted by the Kremlin because Stalin and much of his inner circle were uneducated, ignorant, and scientifically naïve. They bought those faked results, hook, line, and sinker, because they wanted them to be true.


I was unaware of the Lysenko experiments. Kind of amusing, actually.
Calling Stalin & his buddies uneducated, ignorant & scientifically naive is putting it kindly. A group of leg breakers and murderers who killed & extorted their way to the highest levels of government. Sounds a bit like Chicago, come to think of it.


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think of him as being narsistic. I like your thoughts.


----------

